# Strange way to paint tank stripes.



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a rather large tank company and decided to paint them the fastest way I could think of. I went out and bought some mild-adhesive tape and two kinds of spray paint, in each of my main colors. First, I based the tanks in what I wanted my large side stripes to be, then laid forward-slanting lengths of tape on the sides after the original spray dried.
I then sprayed over the tape and sides with the main color, peeling the tape off before it dried fully. Within an hour I had a nearly finished tank company, ready for battle. All I need to do next is the metal areas, which is very quick anyways, then some dry-brushing to weather them. In an hour or two, with a solid taping for design, you can have two of three colors ready on your tanks for tournaments or mass paint productions. Definitely try it out.

Khaine


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

A mate of mine did his large guard army with sprays very quickly. I had at least 3 of each standard tank and got the whole lot painted in a day. they dont look half bad either


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

If nothing else, it makes painting a very regimented army that has lots of chevrons extremely fast since you cut out more or less an entire stage of the painting with the spraying.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Good idea, that!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I may have to try that out when I go to paint my Guard tanks.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Any chance you could post some pics to let us see the final result?


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah, it sounds cool, but let's see some results!


----------

